# Anybody familiar with Dipolog City



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I might go to Dipolog city. Anybody been there or live there? I would like some information about the city and how safe is it?

thanks'

art


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I might go to Dipolog city. Anybody been there or live there? I would like some information about the city and how safe is it?
> 
> thanks'
> 
> art


Asawa was there 6 Months ago for a funeral. She flew into Zamboanga. From there, she and other relatives drove to Dipolog in a Car. She said there were many check points along the way. I saw some really nice Baywalk pictures she took from there. But it is Mindanao so as a Foreigner go at your own risk.

Zoom in on street view to check the place out.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/Dipolog+City,+Zamboanga+del+Norte,+Philippines/@8.5547381,123.3212951,13567m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x325496763654bb25:0xcc57bdca47ce083c!8m2!3d8.5142736!4d123.3373916

Many pages of news from Dipolog here. One shows a Brit is in trouble for punching a hotel manager there recently.

https://www.google.com/search?q=dipolog+city+news&tbm=nws&ei=HdDBWtrvKIeQ0gKv4a3wAQ&start=0&sa=N&biw=1518&bih=723&dpr=0.9


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey joe

I know it seems there are warnings out from everywhere not to visit Mindanao. I lived in Tagum just outside of Davao city for 9 months. There was never a problem there. I wouldn't move into the middle of a war zone if you know what I mean. I also wouldn't flash around a lot of wealth either if I had it. I read that Dipolog and Dapitan was very safe. Those 2 cities are 8 miles a part. They are 3rd class cities. 

thanks

art


----------



## cyberfx1024 (May 21, 2015)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey joe
> 
> I know it seems there are warnings out from everywhere not to visit Mindanao. I lived in Tagum just outside of Davao city for 9 months. There was never a problem there. I wouldn't move into the middle of a war zone if you know what I mean. I also wouldn't flash around a lot of wealth either if I had it. I read that Dipolog and Dapitan was very safe. Those 2 cities are 8 miles a part. They are 3rd class cities.
> thanks
> art


Exactly even when my asawa was living in ComVal when she had to go to Tagum she took off all her expensive jewelry and tried to act like she didn't have a lot of money.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey cyberfx

in most places it is safe in the philippines. people bring a lot of crime on themselves by flashing around they got money. I lived in Orlando, fl but I wouldn't walk downtown at night flashing jewelry and etc. you are asking to get robbed. I never wondered around at night in the Philippines either. I wouldn't move in the middle of the Muslims either. It would be dangerous from the bad ones. I read that Dipolog was a safe city without the Muslim population. also attitude goes along ways with people. 

art


----------



## cyberfx1024 (May 21, 2015)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey cyberfx
> 
> in most places it is safe in the philippines. people bring a lot of crime on themselves by flashing around they got money. I lived in Orlando, fl but I wouldn't walk downtown at night flashing jewelry and etc. you are asking to get robbed. I never wondered around at night in the Philippines either. I wouldn't move in the middle of the Muslims either. It would be dangerous from the bad ones. I read that Dipolog was a safe city without the Muslim population. also attitude goes along ways with people.
> art


Yeah my wife is the type of person that will try to head things off before something starts, so she doesn't like to bring attention to herself at all. 

When we lived outside of Los Angeles we had a friend of ours who was from around Dipolog and he was always saying it's a nice place with no violence.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

Art, 
What’s wrong with Muslims?
ALL crimes are committed by economically disadvantage people and it applies to ALL religions ?
Just come over to the US. Most crimes here are committed by Xtians. What gives?


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

pronse said:


> Art,
> What’s wrong with Muslims?
> ALL crimes are committed by economically disadvantage people and it applies to ALL religions ?
> Just come over to the US. Most crimes here are committed by Xtians. What gives?


I'll chime in.

Suggest you educate yourself on Mindanao. Muslims have wanted Mindanao to break away from Visayas & Luzon for Ions. Read about the history (links below) of Christians who have tried to settle there then you will better understand Mindanao. 

https://www.google.com/search?source=hp&ei=njrEWtdOmJCOBL2XldgB&q=muslim+history+mindanao&oq=muslim+history+mindanao&gs_l=psy-ab.13..0i22i30k1.2841.10971.0.15054.23.21.0.0.0.0.1641.1641.8-1.1.0....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..22.1.1639....0.QjYSYQdJwnI


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

Hehe... l lived in Davao 3 years and I fully know Mindanao 🙂

I got married there and I am a die hard atheist 😁


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

pronse said:


> Hehe... l lived in Davao 3 years and I fully know Mindanao 🙂
> 
> I got married there and I am a die hard atheist 😁


Atheist Foreigners likely qualify as first degree Infidel offenders and are placed at the front of chopping off the head line. LOL


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

Sounds like the Xtian KKK here?
Open your mind dude!

Every single nation has the good, bad and ugly! It’s a human thing.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I might go to Dipolog city. Anybody been there or live there? I would like some information about the city and how safe is it?
> 
> thanks'
> 
> art


Hi Art

I've never been but will do so soon.
We will be visiting the wife's family in Dumaguete next month, and I am planning to drive up from Davao. Will take the ferry from Dapitan and will pass through Dipolog en route.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey pronse

I also lived in Tagum city just north of Davao. I would never live in the middle of heavy populated Muslim community like iilagan west of CDO in Mindanao. you would be asking for trouble especially an American.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

cyberfx1024 said:


> Exactly even when my asawa was living in ComVal when she had to go to Tagum she took off all her expensive jewelry and tried to act like she didn't have a lot of money.



I would take all my 'expensive' jewellery also, it would not take long as I don't have any!!haha


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey hogrider

I hear dapitan city is really safe. That is right on the national hwy. Never been to Dumaguete city. have a nice boat ride going there. 

art


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey pronse

yeah all countries have there good, bad and ugly but I am not going to move into a bad area no matter what country it is on this planet. Mindanao is known for trouble with the Muslims. that is the facts of life you need to understand.

art


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey mogo51

I don't have to pretend not to have a lot of money. hehehehehe I just wear my old timex watch worth about $5. 

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey mogo51
> 
> I don't have to pretend not to have a lot of money. hehehehehe I just wear my old timex watch worth about $5.
> 
> art


To someone that has never had a watch that's still rich.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey gard d

wow! I better remove my cheap old timex watch, my wooden dentures and my prosthetic leg and hope I will be fine then. hehehehe

art


----------



## Missouri Bob (Feb 12, 2018)

Hey_Joe said:


> .....Zoom in on street view to check the place out. ....[/URL]


I use Google Earth Pro. You can wander down Barangay roads and see amazing detail. Google Earth Pro is a free download. I don't know how much bandwidth it uses but it's a great way to explore an area.


----------



## Jihoo_2018$ (Apr 9, 2018)

Dipolog is a pre dominantly catholic stay in <Snip> they have pretty good reviews in Tripadvisor. There are a lot of foreigners living in Dipolog. There are also a lot of Taiwanese and Chinese Businessmen in Dipolog all because the Mayor in Dipolog is chinese. Very peaceful city.


----------



## Jihoo_2018$ (Apr 9, 2018)

Dipolog and Dapitan is the nearest city to the Visayas 3 to 4 hours away from Dumaguete and southern part of Cebu. It is called the gateway to mindanao if your coming from central visayas. Best places to eat is at <Snip> Cafe owned by an italian expat living in Dipolog.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey jihoo

thanks for all the info on dipolog. Everything I have read is that the city is very safe. I will definitely give that restaurant a try.

art


----------



## Jihoo_2018$ (Apr 9, 2018)

Your welcome when are you coming to Dipolog?


----------



## Jihoo_2018$ (Apr 9, 2018)

Taiwanese Business Delegation in Dipolog the one who is wearing barong is the City Mayor of Dipolog.


----------



## Jihoo_2018$ (Apr 9, 2018)

Dipolog Airport also has daily flights to and from Manila served by two airlines it has also flights to Cebu and so much vessels for Dumaguete. So connectivity to the two metropolis is not a problem.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey jihoo

thanks for the info. I am not sure when coming to dipolog. What part of the states are you from? 
do you live in the Philippines now?

art


----------



## dadman63 (Dec 11, 2017)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I might go to Dipolog city. Anybody been there or live there? I would like some information about the city and how safe is it?
> 
> thanks'
> 
> art


 My Fiancee is from there -I am moving there in September:


----------



## Gary WW (9 mo ago)

Jihoo_2018$ said:


> Dipolog Airport also has daily flights to and from Manila served by two airlines it has also flights to Cebu and so much vessels for Dumaguete. So connectivity to the two metropolis is not a problem.


Is this forum still open?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Gary WW said:


> Is this forum still open?


Welcome to the forum. If you have a question just ask and if anyone knows tbey will reply.


----------



## Gary WW (9 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> Welcome to the forum. If you have a question just ask and if anyone knows tbey will reply.


I suppose I am repeating the original question. Has anything changed in the past 4 years? I am considering moving there soon. I visited there maybe 5 years ago and liked what I saw.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I might go to Dipolog city. Anybody been there or live there? I would like some information about the city and how safe is it?


 Going there which route?
I believe still rather dangerous south down to Zamboanga.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

pronse said:


> Art,
> What’s wrong with Muslims?
> ALL crimes are committed by economically disadvantage people and it applies to ALL religions ?
> Just come over to the US. Most crimes here are committed by Xtians. What gives?


 No problem with most muslims. I dislike *fanatics *of ALL big religions - except Budhists because they arent fanatics  Even leader Budhists say "I believe like this. Its ok if you dont."


Hey_Joe said:


> I'll chime in.
> 
> Suggest you educate yourself on Mindanao. Muslims have wanted Mindanao to break away from Visayas & Luzon for Ions. Read about the history (links below) of Christians who have tried to settle there then you will better understand Mindanao.
> 
> muslim history mindanao - Google Search


 Yes it was USA, which screwed up at south Philippines, when they gave WHOLE Philippines to Manila when it stoped being colony, inspite of the Moros had been defeeted by USA but NEVER by Manila, which made Moros angry, which isnt odd...

Fanatic muslims as IS is something ELSE.


----------



## Gary WW (9 mo ago)

Is there a place foreigners meet for coffee most mornings?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Gary WW said:


> Is there a place foreigners meet for coffee most mornings?


Mc Donald's in Dumaguete😊


----------



## Gary WW (9 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> Mc Donald's in Dumaguete😊


Sorry I meant in Dipolog


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Gary WW said:


> Sorry I meant in Dipolog


I know but I couldn't resist it.


----------



## Gary WW (9 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> I know but I couldn't resist it.


Ok. Good. I would have probably done the same.


----------



## Gary WW (9 mo ago)

Gary WW said:


> Ok. Good. I would have probably done the same.


I wonder if the McDonald's in Dipolog has the same table of knowledge.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary WW said:


> I wonder if the McDonald's in Dipolog has the same table of knowledge.


Gary? Why would you want to travel so far East into Mindanao are you Asian and if not the lady must be beyond beautiful and if so I wish you a happy life.


----------



## Gary WW (9 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> Gary? Why would you want to travel so far East into Mindanao are you Asian and if not the lady must be beyond beautiful and if so I wish you a happy life.


D:. None of the above.


----------



## Gary WW (9 mo ago)

Are there no answers here?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

We have a thread on this subject and so maybe it can help you further if not I feel I've done my best to warn a fellow Expat of the many danger's encountered in Mindanao.

US State Dept warnings


----------



## Gary WW (9 mo ago)

So is there a group of expats who meet daily or often somewhere in Dipolog. I saw that there are many expats there.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Pronse

I think you should know more about Mindanao before saying anything, Maybe you should move to Marawi. that way you can live with all the Muslims there. I lived on Mindanao for over a year. I don't trust them. That is my feelings.

art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

They also had expat meeting in Tagum city on Mindanao Island. I never went to one myself.

It seems a lot of expats say Mindanao is not safe. I find it to be the opposite since I lived there. Like I have said before, use common sense went going out, especially at night. There are many areas in the United States that isn't safe at night.

art


----------



## sauceman (8 mo ago)

Gary WW said:


> Are there no answers here?


Back in 2016 I flew Into Cagayan de Oro for a few days then travelled by bus to Oroquieta City. After a few days there, I traveled to Dipolog City and stayed at the C & L Seaview Hotel for a few days. There is also a nicer hotel there named Ariana right at the airport. I never felt unsafe there. I did see a few other foreigners there, but not many! There's not much going on in this small town. The majority of the population is Christian. I was advised not to travel any further south of Dipolog in the mountains towards Zamboanga City as supposedly there was Philippine military together with American miltary in combat mode with militants. Dipolog is supposedly known as the sardine capitol of the Philippines.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

sauceman said:


> Back in 2016 I flew Into Cagayan de Oro for a few days then travelled by bus to Oroquieta City. After a few days there, I traveled to Dipolog City and stayed at the C & L Seaview Hotel for a few days. There is also a nicer hotel there named Ariana right at the airport. I never felt unsafe there. I did see a few other foreigners there, but not many! There's not much going on in this small town. The majority of the population is Christian. I was advised not to travel any further south of Dipolog in the mountains towards Zamboanga City as supposedly there was Philippine military together with American miltary in combat mode with militants. Dipolog is supposedly known as the sardine capitol of the Philippines.


Welcome to the forum Sauceman and thanks for your input. I think I'll remain on Luzon and there are plenty of beautiful ladies everywhere especially here so I don't understand what the Mindanao draw is, I even asked a few Expats on this forum about how hot the women were and both mentioned they were pretty average looking so that surprised me somewhat.

I think the job situation is probably worse in Mindanao so maybe more desperate ladies online trying to find a husband?


----------

